

Online High Schools Test Students' Social Skills  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125374569191035579.html#mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLEFifthNews

======
dkersten
I dunno, 1000 facebook friends doesn't impress me. Its easy to add people as
"friends" who you don't ever talk to. I mean, communicating with people online
is great, especially if your situation limits your interaction with people for
whatever reason, but I don't see it as a substitute. Talking to people online
is not, and IMHO never can be, the same as talking to people face to face.
Thats why even internet communities often have gatherings and meetups.

